# Contest



## Jason

So you want to win a prize? We are offering a two disk set of drivers from companies that have gone out of business. These are hard to find drivers all on two cds. This makes a great tool for any tech out there. There are currently two contests being presented that will end on 7/31/03. All but TechSupportForums.com staff may enter. Rules for both contests will be presented at the bottom.

Contest one - The Modding Contest:
Post picture(s) of your mods. Post all the pictures your wish, but only one enter per mod will be accepted. For example, you can post a picture of a fan hole on top of your computer, and post three pictures of a window on the side of your case, but it will only count as two entries since it is only two mods. Entries will be countied up and a winner will be chosen at random. Post your enteries in the contest thread under the mod section, or just click here 

Contest two - Shoot them down.
Post a screenshot(s) of a game you are currently playing. Only one entry per person, but feel free to post multiple screenshots. Post your entries under the games section or click here 

____________
The Legal Stuff
____________

Tech Support Forums.com Sweepstakes.
1) GENERAL: No purchase necessary to enter. Promotion begins at 12:01 p.m. (EST) on 07/13/03 and ends at 11:59 p.m. (EST) on 07/31/03. At least one valid entry must be received to qualify for the contest. 

2) TO ENTER: There are one (1) ways to enter this sweepstakes.
Methods for entry are mentioned above.

Entries must be original and not from published and/or copyrighted material. Any forms that are submitted which contain immoral, dangerous, or distasteful content will automatically be excluded from the contest and disregarded at the sole discretion of Tech Support Forums.com. Each VALID entry provides one opportunity to win. Enter as many times as you like. Sponsor assumes no responsibility for lost, late, or for any computer, online, telephone, or human error or technical malfunctions that may occur. All entries become the property of the Sponsor and will not be returned.

3) PRIZES: (1) Prize: Tech Support Net.com Drivers CD 2 Disk set. No substitution, cash alternative or transfer of any prize is permitted, except Sponsor may, at its discretion, substitute a prize of equal or greater value. If a winner cannot accept prize, then prize will be forfeited and awarded to an alternate winner. Please note: the same person cannot win multiple prizes. 

4) WINNER SELECTION: A random drawing will be conducted on or about 08/05/03. Odds of winning depend on the number of eligible entries received. Prizes will be awarded and winners notified first by email and if no response by email within one week (7 days), winner will be notified by mail (if an address is available). Winners will also be posted on Tech Support Forums.com for Five (5) days, and announced in the next issue of the Tech Support Net.com Newsletter. All reasonable attempts will be made to contact winner in order to claim prize. Winner forfeits prize if not claimed within one month from drawing date. Representatives of Tech Support Forum.com will officially judge the contest. All decisions will be final. 

5) ELIGIBILITY: This sweepstakes is open only to legal residents of the United States, 18 years of age or older at the time of entry. Void in Puerto Rico and where prohibited by law. 

6) GENERAL CONDITIONS: Sweepstakes entrants agree to be bound by the terms of these official rules. The laws of the United States govern this Sweepstakes. All federal, state and local laws and regulations apply. All federal, state and local taxes are the responsibility of prizewinners. All prizes will be awarded. By entering, participants release and hold harmless sponsor and their respective subsidiaries, affiliates, directors, officers, prize suppliers, employees and/or agents from any and all liability or any injuries, loss or damage of any kind arising from or in connection with this Sweepstakes or acceptance or use of any prize won. All federal, state and local laws and regulations apply. 
7) INTERNET: Sponsor is not responsible for any problems or technical malfunction of any telephone network or telephone lines, computer on-line systems, servers, or providers, computer equipment, software, failure of any e-mail or entry to be received by sponsors on account of technical problems, human error or traffic congestion on the Internet or at any Web site, or any combination thereof, including any injury or damage to participant's or any other person's computer relating to or resulting from participation in this Sweepstakes. In the event of a dispute regarding entries received from multiple users having the same email account, the authorized subscriber of the email account used to enter will be deemed to be the entrant and must comply with these rules. Authorized account subscriber is the natural person who is assigned the e-mail address by the Internet Service Provider (ISP), on-line service provider, or other organization responsible for assigning e-mail addresses

8) WINNER'S NAME: The winners will be announced at http://www.techsupportforums.com and at other locations at the discretion of Tech Support Forum.com as soon as winners reply with confirmation. To receive the name of the winner by mail, send an email to:[email protected] Requests received after 09/30/03 will not be fulfilled. 
The Sponsor of this sweepstakes is TechSupportNet.com.
(c) TechSupportForums.com


----------



## V0lt

> This sweepstakes is open only to legal residents of the United States, 18 years of age or older at the time of entry.


D'oh


----------



## Jason

jediknight0 is the winner for the case modding, and no one entered the other contest so there is no winner. 

Looking for ideas for some other contests. You have one? Why not send it to me.


----------

